

Instagram vs. Picplz – The Tale of Two Photo Apps - inthewoods
http://blog.compete.com/2012/04/10/instagram-vs-picplz-%E2%80%93-the-tale-of-two-photo-apps/

======
therealarmen
_While Compete doesn’t directly track mobile usage, we can use the web as a
proxy for the two apps._

Yes, Instagram beat picplz. However, this is not the right way to measure it.
This is a desperate attempt by Compete to stay relevant.

